# Scorched Hive Bodies



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

Alleyyooper, did I see right in the post on pails? It looks like the interior of your deep is charred black. I don't recall ever reading about charring wood hives. Just curious.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

It is A practice that helps get rid of Hive beetles and Wax moths.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought a bunch of used hives at a couple of auction sales. Not knowing why there were no bees I scorched them inside and out to kill any American Foul Brood (afb) spores that might have been in the wood. After I scorch them, I sand both the inside and outside, I stain the insides with transparent stain I get at Home Depot as OOP's stuff for $5.00 a gallon. The out side I stain a solid color stain I get the same place at the same price.

I paid $2.00 for this stack of hive bodies, inter covers and some outer covers and bottom boards. There were also a lot of new frames with new foundation.









I paid $80.00 for this bunch of stuff at the second auction. Included a whole truck load of 1 & 2 pound honey skep glass jars.





























Ive used nearly every thing up except some honey supers.

 Al


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Sure beats the bee suit we got for $5 at an auction! Sure enjoy when you post pictures. DEE


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why do you like the pictures.


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

ally,

I think those pictures are cool too, for a couple of reasons:

1) There's more snow in your pictures than I'll get in two years.
2) It shows a great perspective of what $2 will buy in MN. It doesn't go quite as far in WA.
3) I got to get to better auctions.

I use Home Depot oops paint too, but I don't stain the inside. Should I? 

My hives are all charactorized by vibrant different colors. If I get a white hive, it gets painted.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't stain my first scorched hive and they had the new foundation and comb looking like coal in a month.
Just got lucky with those two auctions I guess. Went to one last spring and a kelly 2 frame extractor sold for $275.00 an small Kelly smoker went for $23.00.
Went to one just a month or so ago and a double brood box withno frames sold for $130.00 You wouldn't believe what 3 unassembled hives sold for. I could get a half dozen from Kellies and still have money left.

Were in Michigan. We do get snow though.

 Al


----------

